# Norman, OK  supplies????



## meltyface (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone know a good place in or around Norman, OK to get supplies at.  I'm looking for a good selection of meats, woods, and everything else.  The grocery stores out here suck, the ribs are skinny and the wood is expensive and full of bark.

I miss being in Dallas, where I can find anything!

James


----------



## sooner fan (Jun 25, 2009)

Dude,

You just are not shopping at the right place.  I am in the Edmond area and have no problem finding anything.  

For meats I go to Sam's.  They have everything, large chucky's, other various roasts, large butts, full packer brisket's, spare and baby ribs, and cheap whole chickens plus about everything else.

I think you have a brand new super target and they choice full packers in 9 - 13 pound sizes for 1.09/pnd.  You can't beat that price.

For wood, I'm not sure where you need to go but I go to a place called everything bbq over by quail springs mall and they have all flavors of chips and chunks you could want.

I think we are blessed in Oklahoma to have the meat selection around here from what I read from other folks on the board.  I have read of people paying $4/pnd for whole packers that is ridiculous!


----------



## meltyface (Jun 25, 2009)

If I have to go to Qual Springs mall to get decent wood, I guess I'll definetly be buying a few weeks supply.  Being new to this area I just have no idea where to get anything at.  Homeland's selection is mediocer but the briskets have been fairly tender.  I'll look at the local Sams and see what they have.

Thanks for the input guess I just need to look or travel a little more.


----------



## sooner fan (Jun 26, 2009)

keep in mind that target's packers are Choice grade where Sam's is hit or miss sometimes Select sometimes Choice.  If you like large cuts of roasts, butts, etc. Sam's is the only place I have been able to find them.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 27, 2009)

better charcoal choices, too.  I came from Meeechigan.


----------

